# MK4 Jetta front brakes dragging



## blunderturd (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello I have an MK4 Jetta dragging on front pass brake. Disk starts stinking and gets bright red within 10 minutes. I have to step on it to go past 20.
The rear pass brake smells a bit too but not as bad.

I'll start from the beginning...
May 2013 my rear pass caliper was seized. I replaced it with 4 Pepboys re-mans every 2500 miles or so. I gave up on Pepboys after they started charging me to exchange under their 1 year warranty. I picked up one from napa replaced and I was back on the road never a problem. 

July 2014 time to do a brake job and found that the drivers side rear was seized up this time so I swapped it with a napa one. New disks all around, new breaks, cleaned, greased and everything looked great. One minor exception was that my pass front lower caliper slider was holding on by two threads and would probably need fixing at some point.

May 2015 breaks are squealing like crazy after a few hard stops. I checked it out and the front pass side pad was gone, all three other corners were almost brand new. That pesky lower caliper slider was loose and needed a heli coil. I used a template, squared up and bored and tapped a new hole and installed a helicoil. Everything moves freely, driver and pass side calipers went all the way down and came back out as normal. Cleaned, greased and good to go... maybe? 

As time has progressed it has gotten worse and worse. Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## franksing (Oct 26, 2007)

It sounds like u should just replace the caliper and the carrier, just like u did with the rear. u will be better off.


----------



## blunderturd (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Fransing,

Will give it a shot


----------



## blunderturd (Sep 12, 2007)

Replaced front and rear pass side calipers and new fluid. Feels a lot better, will post again in a week or so.


----------



## blunderturd (Sep 12, 2007)

Still getting a slight grind after pass side front brake line replaced


----------



## Obysk (Aug 26, 2015)

blunderturd said:


> Still getting a slight grind after pass side front brake line replaced


If you're hearing a grinding noise, you have something wrong. Check ALL pads, rotors, and hardware again to make sure nothing is out of place.

When changing brake parts, whatever you do to one side, also do to the other, on the same axle. Like if you replace the right rear caliper, also replace the left rear caliper, etc.

Good luck.


----------

